# All I can say is... "Holy..."



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It looks heavy. Does it come with a window mount? 4-wheeler handlebar turrent?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> It looks heavy. Does it come with a window mount? 4-wheeler handlebar turrent?


-BaHa!-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's quite a technological achievement but ya gotta feel sorry for the poor deer.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

if you suck at hunting and shooting, then it looks like a fine choice.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

It'd make one heck of a coyote gun, but I doubt I'd ever hunt deer or elk with something like that


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. That is one heck of a piece of technology. But I think it takes the skill out of shooting.

Cool for military though


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Wow. That is one heck of a piece of technology. But I think it takes the skill out of shooting.
> 
> Cool for military though


Agreed, though if I'd dropped $10k on the gun, I might need all the $50 coyote bounties I could get hold of.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Can I get that in the drone mounted model for pigeon control, oh and yes money is no object.
Big-O,-
PS How much is the base model .556?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I particularly like the ability to have good shot placement while hiding under my truck. 
Why just last deer season a similar situation cost me a fine fat deers. I am online orderin my'un right now.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you think it would cut back on wounded animals?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, I think it would increase wounded animals. Especially someone tracking an animal at long distance... it goes behind a bush, stops and a different animal steps out... the computer doesn't realize that's a cow elk that stepped out. I'm sure these guns will be illegal to pursue even coyotes with.


----------

